# Kansas City Golden Retriever Club Specialty, May 19 and 20



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Entries close May 2 for the Kansas City Golden Retriever Club Specialty, May 19 and 20. Judges are Susan Foster, Tom Schulz and Marcia Schlehr. Send your entries by fax Go to Flyin' Blues - Home
and click on the link for our club’s event. Last year all three were majors!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Will do see ya there

I HOPE THEY ACTUALLY HAVE A PHOTOGRAPHER THIS YEAR


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Will do see ya there
> 
> I HOPE THEY ACTUALLY HAVE A PHOTOGRAPHER THIS YEAR


Thanks for your help last year! Would you believe this year we have gone through two already ( last year we had three cancel on us!). Julie Carruthers has stepped up and will be our photographer. She is putting together a package for prints too. The last photographer that cancelled on us told us it is because it is graduation weekend, so we are probably losing the photographers those type of jobs because they are more lucrative.

See you there! Hoping for another great show like last year's!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

BRIX -- WD/BOW for his 2nd major --- out of AmBred!! I've never put a single point on a dog out of AmBred. Now two specialty majors at 21 months old -- owner handled!!!!
SLATER --- we were #402 in Utility B -- he took the bar jump twice!!!! But soooooooooooo happy how he worked!! 
BALLY -- JAMs in both shows Saturday! 
GOOD TRIP!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats Anney!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for coming Anney! Congratulations!

It was a great show - it did storm both days, dogs did get wet, but they still looked gorgeous.

We had about five breeder judges there showing their own dogs, so our judge line up must have been pretty good. Two of the judges told me this was the best line up of dogs they have seen in a long time.

I'll post pictures once they have been released by the photographer.

My 8 month old puppy I bred, Louie, got a Best of Opposite Sex for Puppy sweeps.


----------

